# Recent DoorDash experiences?



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

I know many of you drive for Door Dash, thinking of joining here in DFW, wondering what the current experience/environment is for DoorDash drivers here in Dallas and abroad?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I've been running DoorDash in DFW since January, primarily in the Plano/Frisco area, and it's been working well for me. I find the earnings to be much more consistent for how I work as it's easier for me to work similar hours/days and not have to worry about late nights.


----------



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

How is their customer service? I've read that sometimes their card doesn't work and drivers have to pay and then get reimbursed.... How much of a hassle is that? I hate being put in a "use my money, hope for reimbursement" situation.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I have never had an issue with the DoorDash card being declined that I was not able to sort out with the support system. The only problem with the chat-based support is that it sometimes takes ~5 minutes to get a response, but when there is a card decline, the issue is typically resolved very quickly.

I did self-pay for a couple of orders one shift (on accident... my ATM card, same color, was mistakenly placed where I keep my DoorDash card, lol). Getting reimbursement took about 10 days, but I was a little slow on follow-up.

Driver support, through chat in the app, is probably the weakest link in DD's system. Often it takes 10-15 minutes or more to get an issue resolved (such as having an order cancelled at the customer's request) - and for some reason, they seem unable to make these adjustments without leaving the order idle in your task queue - essentially freezing you out of getting new orders during the time to get the issue resolved.

I realize that I can be more productive and make more money by simply dropping an order when I find a restaurant closed - however, I feel like I am serving the network better by taking the time to contact support to have the restaurant flagged as closed for the day when these issues occur. Which typically leaves me idle for 15 minutes in a parking lot waiting for support to cancel the order so I can move on - and if I'm lucky, get paid $2.50 for my trouble. In the end, I feel better about doing the right thing than just pissing on the customers/network.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

My buddy did doordash in Tempe, AZ and he said he quit after a payment never came through. It's been over a month and he still hasn't been paid for his last week of work.


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

I still have not gotten several of my hourly guarantee pay and my bonus. 

Contacting support just leads me into circles. 

Dishonest company.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I find DoorDash far better than Uber or Lyft during the lunch or dinner hours. I generally average about $17/hr and mileage isn't nearly as high on rideshare. I have had a few bad days under $10/hr and quite a few good days at about $23/hr. The record was during election coverage this week hitting $30 (people were ordering in and restaurants/bars were empty so there was quick turnaround on the orders).

I agree with Andaas on the chat support issue. The worst issues are when you're at the restaurant and they hold up the restaurant making the order.

Also, I've found the best way to deal with chat support is to tell them what the problem is and what you want them to do about it. It's much faster than waiting for them to figure out how what to do.

I've never had a problem with getting paid.


----------



## KyloRen (Sep 8, 2016)

Or when you get to the restaurant and they haven't even started the order. That's a quick "can't do an order" click on the app. Time is money and I'm not going to waste mine if restaurants don't have their act together. The worst part about door dash is dealing with the restaurants. But even that's not too bad overall. Also, at 3 or 4 times when I click on "route", the google maps will send me to the wrong address. It will be slightly off. Say 4399 instead of 4385. Weird.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Thinking about starting this in DFW as well. I just did my first UberEats order, is DD better?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Thinking about starting this in DFW as well. I just did my first UberEats order, is DD better?


I can't compare the two, as I refuse to work for a system that doesn't encourage tipping. DoorDash is OK in Dallas, my only complaint is that with DD attempting to "keep up" with competition from Uber, they are allowing too many drivers online during peak hours - which basically reduces everyone's earnings.

While I can't say what UberEats earnings are in DFW, during peak/dinner hours on DD, I average $20/hour (that's actual earnings, nothing goes back to DD).


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

andaas said:


> I can't compare the two, as I refuse to work for a system that doesn't encourage tipping. DoorDash is OK in Dallas, my only complaint is that with DD attempting to "keep up" with competition from Uber, they are allowing too many drivers online during peak hours - which basically reduces everyone's earnings.
> 
> While I can't say what UberEats earnings are in DFW, during peak/dinner hours on DD, I average $20/hour (that's actual earnings, nothing goes back to DD).


Thank you for that info! My DD sign up is pending the background check.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Ubereats is vastly inferior to any other food delivery app whether it be postmates or doordash for one simple reason: Uber discourages tipping, even on food delivery. 

I mean come on. That is absolutely insane. Do Uber execs not tip their waiters? Do they not tip when they order pizza? Holy ****, I have no idea how they justify this stupidity. Oh yeah, actually I do... they are bloody arrogant.

I'd much sooner deliver for a sketchy chinese food place in the hood before I did uber eats. Even then you would make more $$$


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I've heard that the restaurant app for UberEats is actually very good... which is something DD really needs to focus on fixing if they want to be a horse in this race.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I've found dash is getting worse for logistics. We have 3 different zones and sometimes it sends you out of the zone you are working or if you are sitting in a hot spot it sends you somewhere else. Also flat $5 per delivery is OK but I've driven 25 plus miles on a single delivery first he same money as driving 3 miles. I've had bad feelings for dash recently it was great when I started. I'll continue to do an hour or two at a time filling a void if I have time to kill. They have rolled out a dash driver service that is more like VM catering delivery like if your office orders Bob Evans ir bostin market for staff lunch you will spend more time and expected to do a basic setup. They say it's takes 30 minutes or more so rates are higher. I have never gotten any of these I would prefer it less miles


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Had a good dash last night. Each order came in as I dropped off the previous one, not too many far runs. The only problem I had was the app keeping me from accepting an order at one point.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> Had a good dash last night. Each order came in as I dropped off the previous one, not too many far runs. The only problem I had was the app keeping me from accepting an order at one point.


When DoorDash gets it right, it can be very very good. Where you are receiving your next order while walking from the customer's door to your car, you drive 5-10 minutes to the restaurant where the food is ready to go, and then 5-10 minutes to the delivery; repeat for most of the shift. You're busy, earning steadily, and not being run around endlessly.

However, sometimes DD goes all wrong and can't seem to line things up well. Sending you orders from restaurants 8+ miles away, with delivery destinations another 6+ miles away from your delivery area. I can't for the life of me believe that there's not another driver currently engaged that won't be freeing up soon that would be the "best dasher" for that task.

Maybe I'm wrong, but it certainly doesn't feel like the DoorDash dispatch algorithm factors in drivers that are available "soon" (e.g., in the last 5-10 minutes of an active delivery).


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

andaas said:


> When DoorDash gets it right, it can be very very good. Where you are receiving your next order while walking from the customer's door to your car, you drive 5-10 minutes to the restaurant where the food is ready to go, and then 5-10 minutes to the delivery; repeat for most of the shift. You're busy, earning steadily, and not being run around endlessly.
> 
> However, sometimes DD goes all wrong and can't seem to line things up well. Sending you orders from restaurants 8+ miles away, with delivery destinations another 6+ miles away from your delivery area. I can't for the life of me believe that there's not another driver currently engaged that won't be freeing up soon that would be the "best dasher" for that task.
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, but it certainly doesn't feel like the DoorDash dispatch algorithm factors in drivers that are available "soon" (e.g., in the last 5-10 minutes of an active delivery).


I agree with you on that. I had four, one was ready when I got there. My last one was an Indian place in Frisco. Two customers and ten employees there, waiting almost fifteen minutes for the food.


----------



## KyloRen (Sep 8, 2016)

If it's too far, why aren't you declining the order? My acceptance rate is pretty low. If it's too far or a low priced order, I decline them.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

TWO2SEVEN said:


> My last one was an Indian place in Frisco. Two customers and ten employees there, waiting almost fifteen minutes for the food.


Sounds like Chennai Cafe! (I decline orders from that place, after 4 attempts my average wait has been 20 minutes).


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

andaas said:


> Sounds like Chennai Cafe! (I decline orders from that place, after 4 attempts my average wait has been 20 minutes).


You win! I won't be going back there either.


----------



## SweetAMGUberLyft (Oct 19, 2016)

What's the latest time you guys get orders?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

SweetAMGUberLyft said:


> What's the latest time you guys get orders?


I used to run until 9pm Mon-Thu, and 9:30pm Fri/Sat. However, lately, I've pulled that back another 30 minutes as orders seem to fall off earlier now.

I've been online until 10pm a few times, but find the majority of orders that come after 9:30 are small fast food orders (e.g., Whataburger, Taco Bell).


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

The time DoorDash asked me to pay with my card, I cancelled the job and let another driver get it. 

DoorDash was great before Boost Pay was taken away now I feel, they either have 1) too many drovers) or 2) They are not doing well. They have been really slow in Houston. 

Also, support was a lot better before they outsourced to India.


----------

